# IS38 Overboost/ Code P0234



## lamboworld (Jan 22, 2017)

I am posting here because I am sure that there is a lot more experience with this turbo on this forum

I put a is38 turbo on my wife's TT MK3 roadster and it has been fine for a few weeks until yesterday when it threw an overboost code. I was not in the car, so I am not sure what lights went off, but it went into limp mode and the engine light came on. I am not sure if the EPC light came on. It threw code P0234

I am running a Unitronic 2+ tune and a Unitronic stage 2 DSG tune. The recommend that the actuator rod be adjusted to between 3.5-3.9 volts on the upper and .8-.9 volts on the lower. I currently have the actuator rod at 3.843v and .843v. Maybe I need to lower the voltage a little bit?

Other mods are:
Unitronic Intercooler
IE DP
Modded OEM Intake
034 high flow filter

I also changed the plugs to NGK 06K905601M and gapped them to .024 and changed the coils. 

Any ideas?


----------



## lamboworld (Jan 22, 2017)

*is38 overboost*

I have been running an is38 for a few weeks and it has been fine until yesterday. It threw code P0234. I was able to delete the code and it went away. 
I am running a Unitronic 2+ tune and a Unitronic stage 2 DSG tune. Uni recommends that the actuator rod be adjusted to between 3.5-3.9 volts on the upper and .8-.9 volts on the lower. I currently have the actuator rod at 3.843v and .843v. I have read that others are running the voltage closer to 3.6v with more success. 

Other mods are:
Unitronic Intercooler
IE DP
Modded OEM Intake
034 high flow filter

I also changed the plugs to NGK 06K905601M and gapped them to .024 and changed the coils.

Any ideas?


----------



## suzbndt (Jul 21, 2002)

Readapt the wastegate and make sure its adjusted correctly. Mine was set at 3.55v 1k miles later it was at 2.4v there must have been something in the wastegate on initial adjustment that worked it's way out after some driving.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

